

Show HN: mist.io - Cloud management in your pocket - unweb
http://mist.io

======
kodablah
Too bad it's AGPL. I understand the want to make money while open sourcing at
the same time, but I fear this license will scare people. Are the majority of
WebFWD sponsored open-source projects choosing this license?

~~~
biz
We've never done an audit or survey of which licenses our teams select in
WebFWD. We do offer counsel on all of the licenses so our teams can pick which
one best suits their specific business model and product. A lot of this is on
our website > [http://blog.webfwd.org/post/27490054493/getting-your-
softwar...](http://blog.webfwd.org/post/27490054493/getting-your-software-
license-right)

------
c0mbined
You might want to rethink the name if you go international:
[http://www.practicalecommerce.com/articles/2189-Language-
Tra...](http://www.practicalecommerce.com/articles/2189-Language-Translation-
Test-Product-Names-before-Entering-New-Countries)

"Mist" means "manure" in German.

------
jameswyse
This looks great, can't wait to try it out!

My only concern from the screencast is that it looks a little cumbersome
entering deployment commands in that tiny input field. A good feature would be
the ability to create a library of shell scripts and assign them to a machine
for deployment!

------
kbar13
can you check your email address verification regex? I can't use
my+tag@example.tld

~~~
unweb
Good catch! We'll fix it on the next deployment in the next couple of days

------
provetza
You can also checkout the screencast for mist.io on
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZbpz1_sNQ8>

------
mazsa
FYI: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3986877>

~~~
unweb
That was our original submission about a year ago. Back then there was just a
splash page. No screencast, no beta service and no released open source
product: [<https://pypi.python.org/pypi/mist.io>]
[<https://github.com/mistio/mist.io>]

------
tekknolagi
When you say API key and API secret for Rackspace... what does that mean? I
only see one API secret key in my account.

~~~
unweb
Yes, this is somewhat misleading and will be fixed shortly. API key/API secret
is the Amazon way. For Rackspace and Linode just put your username in the API
key field and your API key in the API secret field :)

------
rudasn
Looks very cool! Καλή συνέχεια! :)

------
krat0sprakhar
Any plans of adding Digital Ocean to the list? Looks like a cool service!

~~~
unweb
We're currently looking into extending support to more cloud providers,
including DigitalOcean.

------
kamilafsar
Can you say something about pricing / how you are going to monetize?

~~~
unweb
Pricing policy will be published pretty soon. There will be 4 tiers depending
on the number of managed and monitored servers: free, basic, startup &
enterprise.

It will also be possible to get self-hosted installations with support.

------
jvictor118
I would have bought it if you supported IBM SmartCloud

~~~
unweb
Stay tuned! We'll be adding support for more cloud providers along the way.

------
atermon
nice and slick on my ipad! extra points for the console, worked smoothly after
importing my key

------
evi
nice work!i can save time ....and time is really important for me!

------
skimmas
put a cloud in your pocket and you'll get cold wet pants

~~~
cpsaltis
Hehehe, haven't thought of it this way...

